# NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Pictured



## malware (Oct 3, 2007)

*Updated: NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Pictured*

NVIDIA's latest GeForce 8800GT (G92) video card will be clocked at 600MHz core and 1.8GHz memory, and will feature single slot cooling, at least according to the leaked picture. The reference 3DMark06 score provided by NVIDIA is 10769 marks. The launch date is said to be brought forward to October 29th. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## JC316 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! It looks like the video card wars are starting again. Any word on price on these?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2007)

alot better looking than 8800GTS/GTX/Ultra, those cards are too bulky for stock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> alot better looking than 8800GTS/GTX/Ultra, those cards are too bulky for stock.



too bulky for stock??? im guessing that you are reffering to the stock cooler & my reply to that is not everyone wants to run stock speeds. also as dual slot coolers have been around since the ATi 9800 days & seeing how much these much newer cards tend to heat up, id be more comfy with a dual slot cooler even if im not overclocking it.

theyve obviously tested the card to within its 'safety' levels but i still wouldnt want hot air being blasted around n around in my case so good case ventillation is a must with this card


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

So, lower fabrication process, less power rquirements therefore, less heat hence the single slot solution.....do we have any idea on stream processors etc?


----------



## MicroUnC (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice looking card.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like this is the card I have been waiting for to replace my 7900GTs.



FreedomEclipse said:


> too bulky for stock??? im guessing that you are reffering to the stock cooler & my reply to that is not everyone wants to run stock speeds. also as dual slot coolers have been around since the ATi 9800 days & seeing how much these much newer cards tend to heat up, id be more comfy with a dual slot cooler even if im not overclocking it.
> 
> theyve obviously tested the card to within its 'safety' levels but i still wouldnt want hot air being blasted around n around in my case so good case ventillation is a must with this card



It is the 7800 series all over again.  The 7800GTX needed a dual slot cooler to keep them cool, the single slot 7800GTX ran way too hot and had no overclocking room.  You have to remember that the G92 is not just another 8800 core, it is a die shrink, which mean less heat.

The 7800GTX 512MB needed this monster to keep it cool at 550MHz with little overclock room, while the 7900GT only needed this to keep it cool at 550MHz with overclock room.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 3, 2007)

does that cooler fit 7900GS's?


----------



## assassai (Oct 3, 2007)

nvidia is trying to counter ati which is good for us consumers


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 3, 2007)

assassai said:


> nvidia is trying to counter ati which is good for us consumers



not if you vow by ATI that is, Boooo Nvidea


----------



## AddSub (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't competition great? I bet ATI really spooked them with 2900PRO/GT & 2950Pro/GT. I have no doubt these 8800GT cards would have been coming out in December or maybe even Q1 2008. You know, so they have time to clear them 8800GTS/GTX stocks out....cough, cough, urm, I meant work out them G92 bugs or what not. Being the only game in town in that particular performance range and pricing their various 8800 units @ $280/$400+ for another 6 months or so wouldn't have hurt their bottom line. Anywho, I wonder how many ROPs this one is going to have.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

But apart from projected core/memory speeds......does anyone have any other spec?


----------



## Weer (Oct 3, 2007)

Now THAT'S a nice looking stock cooler.

Too bad it's going to have to come off and be replaced with my HR-03 Plus.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's faster, cheaper and cooler than ATI card it's compeating with, I'm game


----------



## FatForester (Oct 3, 2007)

If this has got DX10.1 and SM4.1, I'm gettin' it. I have a weakness for good single slot VC's..


----------



## Xaser04 (Oct 3, 2007)

newtekie1 said:
			
		

> the single slot 7800GTX ran way too hot and had no overclocking room



Seriously no overclocking headroom?! 

Thats odd I had three 7800GTX 256mb back when they were the performance king (two gainward GS and one Leadtek generic non overclocked model) and all three could hit 530 on the core and 1350 on the memory without any issues what so ever.  

In fact the leadtek could hit 550/1400 without any hiccups all with stock cooling. (stock volts)

They also did not run that hot at least no worse than current high end cards with mammoth coolers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Xaser04 said:


> Seriously no overclocking headroom?!
> 
> Thats odd I had three 7800GTX 256mb back when they were the performance king (two gainward GS and one Leadtek generic non overclocked model) and all three could hit 530 on the core and 1350 on the memory without any issues what so ever.
> 
> ...



My two XFX 7800GTX didn't overclock for shit.  Neither one got past 490/650, and in SLI the temperatures would get up into the 90C range, barely acceptable.  My Gainward Golden Sample did manage to run cooler in a single card setup, only getting up into the 75C range, but overclocking wasn't much better, 510/700 was as high as I could get it.

I guess "no headroom" was a minor exageration, but compared to the 600/800 I got on the 7900GTs it was a relative statement I was making.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we all knew this was comming as soon as ATI released information on their new cards. It should probably perform pretty well.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 3, 2007)

nice, single slot design, I like it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, having just done some reading to try and find out more about this card, speculation is that it will come in 2 versions, one estimated to come in at $199 which will have 256MB of GDDR3 and one for $249 which will have 512MB of GDDR3.  Both models come with 64 Stream processors but the processor clock is going to be really quick, I think when you compare for example the 2600XT anf the 8600GTS, the 2600 has more SP's but the clocks on the GTS are so much higher it more than makes up for it, that would appear to be the flavour here, ohhhh and they both will have the 256Bit memory bus complete with 55nm fabrication.

The idea is that in performance terms, the 256MB card will sit between the 8600GTS and 320MB 8800GTS (it sounds like the 8600GTS will be binned, keeping the 8600GT but dropping the price a bit to compete with the 2600XT/pro better )and the 512MB version will sit between the 320 and 640MB 8800GTS loosely, of course as I said, LOTS of speculation here.  The card should only have a single 6 pin PCI-E power connector but will draw very little from it as the 75W from the motherboard PCI-E socket should provide three quarters of it's power requirement.

All in all then, at stock speeds around and about direct competition for the 2950 I would guess.  Further speculation is that it will overclock like mad with so much spare capacity on tap and that if NVidia really wanted to, they could increase the stock core clock by 100mhz and it still would not break into a sweat.

I got all this from 3 different sites that basically said a bit each of what I put here, the most useful of those 3 sites was Guru3D and the OIA.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm...I was really hoping we would see 96 Steam Processors on this thing.   I hope that 64 number isn't right.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks like this is the card I have been waiting for to replace my 7900GTs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, while scouting around the net for info I came across various reviews & reports aswell as posts in other forums that an EVGA 8800GTS would be roughly around 60-75'c from idle to load. obviously that temperature would also depend on the environment that your pc is in as well as inside your pc case. 

so my point would be that its 60-75'c *'WITH'* the dual slot cooler. & thats still pretty hot! specially if your going to be gaming for a good few hours  (my X1800XT got a lot hotter on its stock cooling) so if thats the temperatures of the Dual Slot cooler. i dont think i even need to guess or mention what the temps are going to be like with this single slot solution.

just because its had its dye shrinked doesnt mean that it wont produce any heat, & if you cut down the cooler that doesnt magically make the card run cooler unless you got a mini air con unit in your case then fair enough but I doubt anyone has


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2007)

The 8800GTS running at 60-75'c with the dual slot cooler has absolutely nothing to do with the argument.  The 8800GTS is a 90nm core, the 8800GT will be 55nm, that is a huge die shrink.  And a product of that die shrink WILL be much lower temperatures.

And example of this can be seen in the CPU market.  Look at the Pentium 4 660 and 661.  They are literally identical processor, but one is 90nm and the other is 65nm.  The 90nm 660 has a TDP of 115w, while the 65nm 661 has a TDP of 86w.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well, while scouting around the net for info I came across various reviews & reports aswell as posts in other forums that an EVGA 8800GTS would be roughly around 60-75'c from idle to load. obviously that temperature would also depend on the environment that your pc is in as well as inside your pc case.
> 
> so my point would be that its 60-75'c *'WITH'* the dual slot cooler. & thats still pretty hot! specially if your going to be gaming for a good few hours  (my X1800XT got a lot hotter on its stock cooling) so if thats the temperatures of the Dual Slot cooler. i dont think i even need to guess or mention what the temps are going to be like with this single slot solution.
> 
> just because its had its dye shrinked doesnt mean that it wont produce any heat, & if you cut down the cooler that doesnt magically make the card run cooler unless you got a mini air con unit in your case then fair enough but I doubt anyone has



Lower fabrication process + a 40% reduction in required power = Single slot cooling solution with temps lower than the 8800GTS IMO.  It will run cool with its reduced power requirement otherwise it would not have a single slot!


----------



## AddSub (Oct 3, 2007)

Stream processors!? Forget them! How many ROPs? 

ROP count x GPU Clock = Real power.

_Used car dealer: Yeah, this 1988 Ford Escort has 225790 miles on it, and transmission is near death, and most of the undercarriage has rusted away. But it has a leather interior!_ (leather interior = stream processors)


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 3, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Stream processors!? Forget them! How many ROPs?
> 
> ROP count x GPU Clock = Real power.
> 
> _Used car dealer: Yeah, this 1988 Ford Escort has 225790 miles on it, and transmission is near death, and most of the undercarriage has rusted away. But it has a leather interior!_ (leather interior = stream processors)



The 8800GTX has 6 ROPs, which can render 4 pixels each, so that's equivalent to 24, while the GTS has 5, rendering 4 pixels each, so that's equivalent to 20 ROPs.
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/11/16/review_geforce_8800_gts/


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Ew. Its on a green PCB still.


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2007)

And the green PCB is bad... why?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 4, 2007)

and how mucho foro el cardo?


----------



## InfDamarvel (Oct 4, 2007)

Its a good competitor for the 2900GT, but Im wondering which one of them overclocks better. If the 2900GT atleast gets close to 2900XT clocks then I think its the better card.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a nice card...  I would like to see both this one and the 2900pro head to head...  And some crossfire/sli benches too....

Its good to see the big boys are fighting again, rather than 8800's dominating


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2007)

This really really looks tempting, and never know maybe my 7600GS died for a reason?!

HD2600xt or 8800GT ? Hmmmm ......


----------



## J-Man (Oct 4, 2007)

That faster then a 8800 GTS 640MB OC version?


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2007)

^^doubt it. This is a lower-end, cheaper model.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2007)

Definately an interesting card, I'll have to keep watch between this and a 2950pro. Maybe I'll get an NV card again, I haven't had one for my PC since my GF2 MX440 64mb, that was an decent card back then.

Looks very promising, but like already stated, we'll have to see what it really is when they're released. I love the Mid-range competition season, it seems this one was off to a lazy start, but now it's kicking into gear. I know some consider the 8600's and 2600's mid range, and they are to an extent, but not the mid-range I wanted to have.

I can see it now, TPU will be getting flogged with mass 8800GT vs 2950PRO/2900Pro threads...I will pick the one that gives me the most for my money in the end.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/GeForce_8800GT_(G92)_Scored_10769_in_3DMark06/5309.html

Nvidia has decided to change the marketing name of G92 (D8P) from GeForce 8700 GTS to GeForce 8800 GT instead. The 8800 GT card is 9-inch long, has 8-10 layer PCB and equipped with 1ns GDDR3 memories. There will be 2 SKUs; GeForce 8800 GT 256MB and GeForce 8800 GT 512MB priced at US$199 and US$249 respectively. The performance lies between GeForce 8600 GTS and 8800 GTS 640MB. However, knowing that RV670 is doing better than expected, Nvidia is now trying to bump up clock speed of G92 and may push forward its launch schedule to early November to be ahead of RV670. There will be 2 SKUs; GeForce 8800 GT 256MB and GeForce 8800 GT 512MB priced at US$199 and US$249 respectively. 

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/GeForce_8800_GT_Overclocking_Is_Good/5312.html
We heard the overclocking headroom for GeForce 8800 GT is pretty impressive mainly due to the finer 65nm process technology. However, Nvidia has purposely limits the core clock at 600MHz so its performance won't get too close to the GeForce 8800 GTS thereby hurt its sales. However, users can still choose to overclock the core and we should be seeing more than 700MHz easily. However, if Radeon HD 2950PRO performance comes too close for comfort, Nvidia might increase the core clock further.

New GTS Sku?
http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Nvidia_Plans_New_GeForce_8800_GTS_SKU/5311.html


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 4, 2007)

10.8 k 3d06? I'm guessing a QX cpu was used. lol kinda fudges the results, as that score will beat many gts's and I thought this was meant to fill the gap between the 8600 and the 8800, not replace the 8800gts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember Dual Slot cooling for only overclocking, it appears that whats on the boards from both comapnies as of the top end is lame cooling solutions. Also i hate to burst your bubble but i have a AIW 9800 Pro with a AC VGA Silencer Rev 3, with TT Copper BGA Ramsinks.


FreedomEclipse said:


> too bulky for stock??? im guessing that you are reffering to the stock cooler & my reply to that is not everyone wants to run stock speeds. also as dual slot coolers have been around since the ATi 9800 days & seeing how much these much newer cards tend to heat up, id be more comfy with a dual slot cooler even if im not overclocking it.
> 
> theyve obviously tested the card to within its 'safety' levels but i still wouldnt want hot air being blasted around n around in my case so good case ventillation is a must with this card


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2007)

At $199, my 8600GTS will be taking a walk when these babies hit the market.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> 10.8 k 3d06? I'm guessing a QX cpu was used. lol kinda fudges the results, as that score will beat many gts's and I thought this was meant to fill the gap between the 8600 and the 8800, not replace the 8800gts.



That score was quoted at the Overclocking Intelligence Agency site I think and they refered to the test setup as a E6700 @ 3.6Gig mefinks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Stream processors!? Forget them! How many ROPs?



My guess would be 4.


----------



## DarkMatter (Oct 5, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Stream processors!? Forget them! How many ROPs?
> 
> ROP count x GPU Clock = Real power.
> 
> _Used car dealer: Yeah, this 1988 Ford Escort has 225790 miles on it, and transmission is near death, and most of the undercarriage has rusted away. But it has a leather interior!_ (leather interior = stream processors)



Not true. Also SP=leather interior comparison is just silly. SPs aren't decorative parts by no means.

ROPs (x clock) mark the maximum Pixel fillrate, where the SPs determine the maximum transformed, textured, and shaded pixel fillrate. Somehow inbetween are the TMUs, wich are, by far, more important than ROPs. Just take a look at these examples: 6800Ultra vs. 7800GT (6400 MP/s both, Texel fillrate 6400 vs. 8000.) or 7900GS (7200 MP/s, 9000 MT/s) vs. 7900GT(7200 MP/s,10800 MT/s). Even the 7600GT (4480 MP/s, 6720 MT/s) beats the 6800Ultra on newer or complex games.

SPs are also important as I'll try to explain in this example. Let's say you want all your objects in the game to use a shader wich uses the following: 
-a color texture (diffuse)
-bump mapping
-specular highlights (so some spots of the surface shine more than others)
-some kind of transparency

To achieve this 4 effects you need to perform at least 4 operations per pixel, since renderization is performed altering the pixel color itself. This is done by the SPs. 
Also you need the TMUs to map the required textures, but usually (until now) the same texture is used for more than one effect. So an hipothetic SP/TMU/ROP balance for this case could be 4/2/1.

Basically you can only take Pixel Fillrate as a power measurement when you play at really high resolutions, above 1920x1200 and at the same time you don't use AA/AF because nowadays this is also done at shader level  (to some extent) and SPs would become the bottleneck again. 

AddSub I think I get your point though. If you mean you don't want this card to have 8 or 12 ROPs, I must agree with you. But if it has 16 (4x4, wich is my bet) at 600MHz, that makes 9600MP/s, wich is more than enough for a 64 SP mid-range card. Compare to GTS (10,000), Ultra (14,688). In order to get 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF at 60Hz this is what you need
1920x1200x60x4x16=8,847,630,000 => 8,847 MP/s (I was never 100% sure of this math, tho)
Something that pretty much every high end card has had since GF 7 series. But you don't get 60 frames in games with that config, why? (Retorical)

Sorry for the rant. I'm not trying to teach no one or anything, just to educate those who don't know anything about this. I may be wrong in my statements also. Feel free to reply. 

Bye, Dark


----------



## AddSub (Oct 5, 2007)

You say: _"SPs aren't decorative parts by no means." _ Of course, if you are playing something like Bioshock or some similar latest title.

ROP counts do matter and can be seen as a measure of raw power a card has. I'm pretty familiar with the architectural changes that happened during the last few years, hardware and software wise. But, I never cared for shiny shader intensive games. In fact, vast majority of my games are pre-Dx9 era, so amount of shader ops a card can push does not matter as much. I do know that shader processors do have multirole purpose, and it has nothing to do with performance but with the design simplicity (aka manufacturing cost). Now you are probably thinking, why do I need a powerful card for my old games? Well there are plenty of old titles that either due to poor design or just being ahead of their time require massive amounts of pixel pushing power. Games that take no advantage of new technologies like HDR or similar. Many of these old games are not capable of high resolutions so memory bandwidth is not that important and using(forcing) high AA/AF many times results in unwanted side-effects. 

Finally, if my shinny brand new $400 card from nvidia or ATI scores lower in Dx8 era benchmarks (say, 3DMark2001, GL Excess, or similar) than my old, GF3 Ti500 (about $5 on ebay), then something is not right.


----------



## theholmboy (Oct 6, 2007)

*Maybe it will have a black PCB...*

Regarding Ketxxx's green PCB complaint, there are some pictures of one with a black PCB at <a href="http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/More_8800_GT_Card_Pics_Surfaced%3B_Black_PCB/5323.html#Scene_1" target="_blank">VR-Zone</a>


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2007)

The more I find out about these cards, the more I like what i see, I am seriously conssidering 2 of these for Sli when they come out.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> too bulky for stock??? im guessing that you are reffering to the stock cooler & my reply to that is not everyone wants to run stock speeds. also as dual slot coolers have been around since the ATi 9800 days & seeing how much these much newer cards tend to heat up, id be more comfy with a dual slot cooler even if im not overclocking it.
> 
> theyve obviously tested the card to within its 'safety' levels but i still wouldnt want hot air being blasted around n around in my case so good case ventillation is a must with this card




Yeah me to i'd think twice buying a card with a single slot cooler these days. that looks like it gets very hot to me how it is.

EDIT:  That little black regalator i hope it's not the same one that was on my  7900GT in that location as it heated up the Southbrige like 8-15c it was a total pain in the ass. As mine got as hot as 50c and then some.

Take it as you wish 
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/04/g92-heat-problems


BUT if i was getting a new Video card i'd wait for the newer 8800GTS's to come out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Yeah me to i'd think twice buying a card with a single slot cooler these days. that looks like it gets very hot to me how it is.
> 
> EDIT:  That little black regalator i hope it's not the same one that was on my  7900GT in that location as it heated up the Southbrige like 8-15c it was a total pain in the ass. As mine got as hot as 50c and then some.
> 
> ...




Lol wtf???.... one of the main reaons for reducing the fabrication process (apart from the costs involved also) is that they require less energy and therefore run cooler....what you are saying just makes no sense at all, you want things to be more energy efficient and run cooler but you still want it to take up more space?  If a single slot cooler keeps it cool, and we can only assume it does since NVidia, who probably know about these things since they actually manufacture them, seem to think that a single slot is more than enuff, unless of course you are not happy with the 2600Pro, 2600XT, 8500GT, 8600GT, 8600GTS etc etc, all of which use single slot, this card will probably produce less heat than most of them.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2007)

Well they made a crap cooler on the 7800 and 7900 with bad regerlater placment on the 7900GT and at that time the Southbridge was right under it too.

How ever it looks like it's a MUCH better cooler that was on those cards but it's allso clocked higher too.


With living a house were we cannot afford a air conditioner they get even harder to keep cool.  it just seems to me they conpeating to me so much that they take to many shortcuts.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> The more I find out about these cards, the more I like what i see, I am seriously conssidering 2 of these for Sli when they come out.



Amen to that, thats what I was going to mention to newtechie since hes all in for sli... should be great cards for sli being 65nm.


Edit: ahwell Ive already decided on on my mobo  lol I'll stay single card for a long time.. donno if my 500watt psu would takeon 2 of theses cards anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Well they made a crap cooler on the 7800 and 7900 with bad regerlater placment on the 7900GT and at that time the Southbridge was right under it too.
> 
> How ever it looks like it's a MUCH better cooler that was on those cards but it's allso clocked higher too.
> 
> ...



I agree that they do not always use the best coling solution, but that also applies to both camps, many are noisy, and some do struggle to keep temps at a respectable level, all my point is that this card should run cool, much cooler in fact than the 7900GT that had a single slot cooler, your points may well be valid but we wont know that until we get at least a proper review.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

wanna see how much a difference a die shrink will make

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=200420

G71 based 90nm core hits 700mhz on 1.5vmod
G70 based 110nm core hits 570mhz on 1.5vmod

my G71 on stock vcore (1.1v) hits 565mhz core STABLE on STOCK cooling


----------

